# 67 GTO power steering questions



## Rangercrawford (Oct 20, 2005)

Hi Guys,

As a new GTO owner I need some help. My 67 power steering is extremely hard to move when the vehicle is at a standstill or moving slowly. 

I obviously checked the fluid but its fine...no leaks and proper levels. 

Is it as simple as a bad power steering pump or a belt slipping or is this kind of standard for this model?

any other ideas?

In advance thanks

Kyle


----------

